# D1: Matchup #1 Antonio Davis vs. Dale Davis



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Antonio Davis*









*VS.*

*Dale Davis*​


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

ouch. too bad a Davis brother has to go in the first round...I loved them both so much back then, though Dale was starting, Antonio was still getting about the roughly same minutes and producing the same. They were both the muscles of the team but if I had to choose its gotta be Dale. He made an all star team with us in 2000 and went to the Finals with us (and that happend after Antonio was traded, although we really missed AD against the Lakers). Dale eventually got us JO and was a big factor in us making the playoffs in Reggies final season after JO got injured again. I choose Dale


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dale. Pretty hard pick though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dale. I almost voted for Antonio because Dale left for the Pistons, but Dale did make the all-star team and was part of the 2000 NBA Finals team.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I will always remember that 4 point with AD and Larry Johnson. Dale it is.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Dale but hard choise.


----------

